

The Case for Tinkering - JustAGeek
http://www.alexbolboaca.ro/wordpress/my-take-on/the-case-for-tinkering

======
prodigal_erik
Tinkering exercises the faculties that make you human. I'd like to know how to
persuade people to do it more, and refuse to give up the privilege (I'm
looking at you, iOS), other than sticking them with badly designed stuff that
won't work otherwise.

------
slamdunc
Thanks for the fun post, and led me to reminisce about tinkering as a kid and
how it continues for me today.

Whenever something in our home stops working as it should, the little kid
inside me is excited to get to take things apart and try to get it to work
again. Not only is it more fun but it fits in well with us trying to go beyond
simply recycling things and into practicing more reuse.

